
Forget far-right populism – crypto-anarchists are the new masters - rbanffy
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/jun/04/forget-far-right-populism-crypto-anarchists-are-the-new-masters-internet-politics#ampshare=https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/jun/04/forget-far-right-populism-crypto-anarchists-are-the-new-masters-internet-politics
======
Simulacra
I think anarchy is something that tries to interject itself into any system.
For the moment it's the Internet and distributed networks. Tomorrow it might
be something else, but for now is still a little in the realm of conspriacy.

